# Cs Go !! Mechanische Tastatur :)



## exAtomix (25. September 2014)

Ich suche eine mechanische Tastatur bis 80€, mit Beleuchtung wäre nice.
Es geht zum Großteil um Cs Go, aber auch andere Games...
Was kommt so in Frage?
danke im vorraus )


----------



## ich111 (25. September 2014)

Func KB-460, MX-Red, USB, DE Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Func KB-460 Cherry MX-Brown, USB, DE Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Welcher schalter zusagt musst du selbst austesten


----------



## Joker_54 (25. September 2014)

Kann ich zustimmen, was besseres als die Func bekommst du bei deinem Budget nicht.


----------



## rackcity (25. September 2014)

wenn dann MX-Blue 

aber muss jeder selbst wissen, was er am liebsten mag.


----------



## Addi (25. September 2014)

rackcity schrieb:


> wenn dann MX-Blue
> 
> aber muss jeder selbst wissen, was er am liebsten mag.


 
Zum Zocken ? Bei aller Liebe aber da kann ich nicht zustimmen. MX Red / MX Brown wären da zu bevorzugen.

Natürlich gibt es da immer individuelle Ansprüche und Eindrücke aber MX Blue zum Zocken ist schon grenzwertig meiner Erfahrung nach.


----------



## Joker_54 (25. September 2014)

MX Blue hab ich nach 10min wieder eingpackt und zurückgegeben. Das geht ja mal garnicht


----------



## ich111 (25. September 2014)

Jeder wie er es mag, daher vorher informieren und in den nächsten Elektronikmarkt. Saturn und Mediamarkt haben bei nur die Steelseries 6GV2 (MX Black) und die Logischrott G710+ (MX Brown mit O-Ringen, lassen sich also nicht so weit drücken wie normal)
KM Computer hat bei mir das da Mechanical Key Switch Demo Board - Cooler Master Store


----------



## exAtomix (25. September 2014)

Mhhh 
Weiss nicht ob ich die roten oder braunen switches bei der Func Tastatur nehmen soll


----------



## Khazar (25. September 2014)

exAtomix schrieb:


> Mhhh
> Weiss nicht ob ich die roten oder braunen switches bei der Func Tastatur nehmen soll


 
Willst du es richtig schnell und leicht, dann die roten. (meine Wahl)

Willst du es schnell und mit leichten "Gegendruck"(feedback), dann die braunen.


----------



## BenRo (25. September 2014)

Genau. Die roten und schwarzen sind linear, d. h. man drückt von oben bis unten  durch, ohne einen Widerstand zu spüren. Die braunen liefern ein  spürbares Feedback, sobald der Auslösepunkt erreicht ist. Die schwarzen  Switches haben einen hohen benötigten Auslösedruck, die roten den  niedrigsten. Bei den roten ist es sehr leicht, eine Taste schnell  mehrfach hintereinander auszulösen, dafür kann es aber auch sein, dass  man eine Taste versehentlich auslöst.

Tasten: Cherry MX-Black und MX-Red - Mechanische Tastaturen: Marketinghype oder Wunderwaffe? Theorie, Praxis und 5 Tastaturen im Härtetest

Falls  du die Möglichkeit hast: Irgendwelche Tastaturen mit schwarzen, roten  und braunen Switches selbst testen. 

Auch wenn nicht beleuchtet, schlage ich noch diese hier vor (sofern du keinen Ziffernblock brauchst):
Corsair Vengeance K65 Compact Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (CH-9000040-DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Zureh (25. September 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Jeder wie er es mag, daher vorher informieren und in den nächsten Elektronikmarkt. Saturn und Mediamarkt haben bei nur die *Steelseries 6GV2 (MX Black)* und die Logischrott G710+ (MX Brown mit O-Ringen, lassen sich also nicht so weit drücken wie normal)
> KM Computer hat bei mir das da Mechanical Key Switch Demo Board - Cooler Master Store


 
Die 6GV2 ist auch schrott, ich hatte sie und ich kenne genau 2 Leute, die sie auch hatten. Bei uns allen hatte die Tastatur nach spätestens 6 Monaten einen Knacks (Tasten wurden doppelt und dreifach "gedrückt", wenn man normal schreibt). Also entweder, die Tastatur ist sehr schlecht verarbeitet, oder wir Drei sollten Lotto spielen


----------



## exAtomix (25. September 2014)

Also die Tastatur wird zu 90% nur zum spielen benutzt(Cs Go!,LoL,CoD).
Ich habe gehört das die roten MX Schalter dazu sehr gut geeignet sind.
Deswegen schaue ich mal wo ich dke Func mit roten mx schaltern herbekomme
Gibt es einen Nachteil an den roten?


----------



## Khazar (25. September 2014)

exAtomix schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Nachteil an den roten?


 
Wenn du ne ordentliche Handkontrolle hast, haben die keinen Nachteil.

Ich habe in LoL, BF4, CS:GO, CoD, Starcraft 2, CoH, etc. bisher noch keinen Fehlklick gehabt.

Nur an das Schreiben mit roten Schaltern muss man sich gewöhnen.(wenn ich mich nicht konzentriere verschreibe ich mich ziemlich stark selbst heute[seit März 2014] noch mit der)

Wenn du allerdings persönliche Präferenzen beim Tippgefühl hast, dann sieht es natürlich anders aus. Denn weder Feedback noch Gewicht auf den Tasten mag nicht jeder. Für Reflexzocken ist es allerdings perfekt.


----------



## Joker_54 (25. September 2014)

Ja, das mit dem verschreiben ist ein wenig komisch 
Es geht aber mit der Zeit, die Umgewöhnung von knapp 15 Jahre Rubbers auf die Roten ist schon ne Sache... Lohnt sich aber, weil gerade doubletapping VIEL schneller geht


----------



## Kiedl (25. September 2014)

Ich liebe meine Corsair K70. Die war die 100€ Wert


----------



## JackA (25. September 2014)

Wenn du sie nur zum zocken benutzt, dann hol dir eine kleinere Mecha, dadurch erreichst du eine viel angenehmere Handpositionierung.
CM Storm Quickfire TK


----------



## exAtomix (28. September 2014)

Kann mich nicht zwischen der Func Kb460 und der CM Quickfire TK entscheiden.
Welche der beiden ist wo besser oder schlechter?
Nehme die roten Mx Switches. 
Die Quickfire TK ist scheinbar sehr beliebt, die Func dagegen ist noch nicht so im hype. 
Die fehlenden Tasten bei der CM benutze ich nie, aber später vermisse ich sei eventuell.


----------



## rackcity (28. September 2014)

würde die func nehmen.. ich frage mich warum jeder auf die roten switches so steht.. finde die sowas von beschissen. aber gut, jeder wie er es mag.

würde aber falls du dafür noch keine MX-red gehabt hast, es erstmal testen wo im laden. nicht jeder kommt darauf klar.


----------



## Joker_54 (28. September 2014)

rackcity schrieb:


> würde die func nehmen.. ich frage mich warum jeder auf die roten switches so steht.. finde die sowas von beschissen. aber gut, jeder wie er es mag.
> 
> würde aber falls du dafür noch keine MX-red gehabt hast, es erstmal testen wo im laden. nicht jeder kommt darauf klar.


 
Ich find die Roten geil 
Doubletapping geht sehr gut, auch zum Schreiben ganz angenehm und ich liebe einfach den niedrigen Druck


----------



## addicTix (28. September 2014)

exAtomix schrieb:


> Mhhh
> Weiss nicht ob ich die roten oder braunen switches bei der Func Tastatur nehmen soll


 
Zum Saturn oder Media Markt fahren und Probetippen.
Ich selbst liebe MX-Blue, und da können die im Ts noch so rumheulen, dass sie zu laut wäre: Da schei* ich drauf, ich liebe die Switches einfach.
Eignen sich super zum schreiben und zum spielen, sei es ein MMORPG oder ein Shooter oder was auch immer, sind sie auch einfach nur toll


----------



## exAtomix (29. September 2014)

Bei uns im MM kann man nur die Razer Blackwidow testen. :/


----------



## ich111 (29. September 2014)

Gibt garantiert noch ein paar andere Läden, die evtl was da haben. KM hatte bei mir wie gesagt ein Sampler Board da...


----------



## JackA (29. September 2014)

sagt ihr so leicht, bei uns gibt es auch nur einen MM der mit Glück die Black Widow ausgestellt hat, mehr nicht, ansonsten muss ich 50km nach Österreich fahren, für den nächsten Fachmarkt.

@exAtomix: Kann die Quickfire TK nur empfehlen. Vermissen tust du auch nichts, wenn du den Numblock mal benötigst, switcht du einfach um, der ist ja gesondert aktivierbar. Auch sind die Stabis bei den größeren Tastenkappen bei der Quickfire die besseren. Beispiel Func mit klappernden Metallbügel <-> Beispiel CM Storm mit nicht klappernden Cherry Stabis


----------



## exAtomix (1. Oktober 2014)

Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Func KB-460 - mechanische Tastatur im Test

Bei andere Tastaturen ist die Pollingrate immer 1000MHz .
Wie ist das bei dieser finde keine Angaben bis auf diesen Link?
Wenn möchte ich eine sehr schnelle Gaming-Tastatur.


----------



## Joker_54 (2. Oktober 2014)

Den Unterschied zw 500MHz und 1000Mhz zu merken bezweifle ich mal sehr stark.

Ich würde eher nach Preis/Ausstattung und Ergonomie gehen, als nach solchen Angaben.


----------

